# Accident or dumb move at outdoor range



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Went up to the range on Thursday to get in some more practice with my new S&W M&P Pro 9mm and after I was finished I generally pick up the trash left by the lazy and bag it for the dump.
Well to my surprise I found the remains of a Remington 597 22 semi-auto in the trash. It was in 4 pieces, stock with big crack where the trigger would be, receiver all busted up, the complete barrel and the scope. Doubt this was a squib accident as the damage was too extensive for just a 22LR. Another member later looked at the stock and saw 2 large dents the color of the stain of the shooting bench. 
Looks like the owner busted it over the bench and just left it there for me to throw away. Maybe jammed and couldnt clear it out and tried to use a bit too much force. Not sure what they cost, but that is just plain dumb.
The funny thing is they also threw the Bushnell .22 Varmit scope, complete with rings in the trash. This is a perfectly good scope for any 22LR rifle similar to either the 597 or Marlin model 60. Since I have Tech sights mounted on my Marlin, I plan to use it as a spotting scope.
It is amazing what some folks leave at the range as trash. I guess the fact of owing a firearm does not always bring common sense.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

The excitement of going to the range and having a great day must have been too much for the shooter. Sad. I have yet to have a bad day at the range, especially an outdoor one.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Argon18smith said:


> The excitement of going to the range and having a great day must have been too much for the shooter. Sad. I have yet to have a bad day at the range, especially an outdoor one.


Not a bad day for me. I just get pissed when members leave a mess for someone else to clean up.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

HAHA. That brought back memories.
Several years ago, a buddy & I saw an ad for the Remington 597 with composite stock - on sale for $99.00 with a $20.00 rebate. A Remington rifle for $79.00? We each bought one & took them out.

Neither one fired more than four or five rounds without failing to feed and eject. Then rounds became stuck halfway down in the magazine. Then they both started going full auto, firing three or four rounds with one trigger pull, causing the range employee to accuse us of firing modified, full-auto rifles.

After I wrote to Remington, they gave both of us full refunds. AND, we kept the $20.00 rebate.


----------

